# Have one weekend in Switzerland and would like to ride



## nh4cl (Jul 10, 2006)

I will be in Switzerland and Austria for about 10 days for work at the end of Sept this year. I will be about 1 hour southeast of Zurich up into the weekend. I am looking to be ale to rent a trail bike for a day and ride. Open to resorts with lifts or trails within an hour or two of Bernek, including into Austria. But I do not want to be driving 3 hours somewhere for a 2 hour ride in a country I have never seen before.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

When in Zurich check out Chur or Lenzerheide. Try googling which town you'll be staying in to get the links to the local bike shops. Most people can speak english but the websites will be in German so you may have to call them. Its hard to recommend trails since there are a plethora of trails in the Alps which out number streets 10:1. The best is to get a guide or a hiking map if your good with topo maps. It depends on what you want as far as the ascent to descend ratio. In general its around 1:10 if you use the lift/post auto bus system. This is why I love this place. IF I feel like climbing I know that for every meter I climb I will get to descend 10.

linky linky
Mountain Bike Trails | Mountainbiking - Graubünden Switzerland


----------

